# Thai Fooood!



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Knowing i wasnt alone on the last one, i thought i would give it a try. THAI FOOD!, gotta love it. Any favorites out their? You gotta try a Tom yum gong if you havent yet, or the Beef/chicken Panang Panang, As the lines of other cultures food's. Vietnam has some Awsome Pho, or Lao. All good to me! As long as its traditional =].


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I never wear a tie when I eat, always ruins it. 


Oh chit your talking about food, never mind then, carry on


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Thai food is one of my favorites! I love mock duck and ginger brocolli,,,I think it's called pad tsiu (spelled wrong I'm sure) There are a few great Thai reasturants in Minneapolis.


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

I am a fan of pad kee mao, the flat noodles with beef.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Phat See Ew is a noodle dish, pretty good ranked up there with Phat Thai. We got a really good thai resturant if anyone ever comes down. Head cheff graduated from thai land culinary institute. Awsome people, awsome anough for me to stick around for about a year so far, helping here and there with waitering, prep. ANYTHING, i just love help'n out...Specially when they hook'eth me up'th with some Yum Yum's :r


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

My wife is cooking Thai fried rice as I type this, with the rice left over from last night's sweet pork stir fry.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Heres some awsome recipe's if needed for any Thai nuts out there. Specially you NCatron, sounds like you guys enjoy cooking it abit, so your gonna love this. And if anyone needs some ingredianty ( ****** leaves,Lemongrass, Thai basil, etc just pm me i got the hook up, knowing im growing a few of them, and have some great shops you may be interested in) Enjoy-
www.thaitable.com


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Medium spicy Chicken or Shrimp Pad Thai with a side of Pork Satay - YUM, YUM, YUM!!!!  


JohnnyFlake


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Gang Gai w/chicken is my all time favorite.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> www.thaitable.com


Actually, my favorite part about that website is the "Siam diet" article. It's so true. My wife (being half Thai) spent some time in Thailand and said they eat CONSTANTLY but yet are skinny as all hell.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Half Thai...!! you DEFINETLY, got a keeper haha. unlike me i gotta fend for myself lol and learn the ways-


----------

